# First Meeting..



## Yourboyrong (Jul 18, 2019)

Hello all,

I recently decided to start my journey of joining the brotherhood, and got in contact with the WM of my local lodge. He invited me to come out and have dinner with them at their next meeting, which I am really excited to do.

However, I am having anxiety, as I am not good with social events where I do not know anyone. Are there any tips y'all can give me so the first impression goes smooth, as far as what I should ask, say, or dress?

Im just worried I may be looked down upon, as I am only 24 and most members, from what I have seen in pictures, are over 35+. Maybe I am just overthinking and this will all go smooth, but I just dont want to make a fool of myself.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 18, 2019)

You are over thinking it.   You may want to check with the WM to see what their dress code it, some lodges are more casual than other.

Just be yourself and relax.  Think of questions you have about masonry to ask.  It's your first meet and greet, it will be informal and fun.

Mike


----------



## jermy Bell (Jul 18, 2019)

24 you say ? You younger kids ( excuse the pun) are a welcoming sight to the craft. Wish there was more around your age wanting to join. Good luck !


----------



## David612 (Jul 18, 2019)

Indeed-
I joined at 28 and was the youngest by at least a decade.
If you do end up in an older lodge should you choose to join and are admitted be mindful as there can be some challenges there.


----------



## bro.william (Jul 19, 2019)

I'll join this chorus.  The lodges around here love to see younger men coming through the ranks.  It's encouraging for the future of a fraternity that they've poured a lot of love and effort into over the years.  Sometimes you get a crabby old guy who wants things done "the way we've always done it", but that's probably true of any membership organisation these days.  

As for the initial dinner(s), I get that you're nervous, particularly if (like me) you can be shy in new social situations.  But these guys aren't trying to catch you out; they just want to get to know you and, chances are, they'll be coming into it hoping you succeed.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Winter (Jul 19, 2019)

I was in my 20's when I joined as well.  And several of my friends joined me after I told them what a great a experience it was.  Best advice I can give is to be patient with the older Brothers.  Sometimes the generation gap can be awkward for both sides.  Be honest about your expectations and ask questions.  And don't forget to let us know how it went.


----------



## Keith C (Aug 9, 2019)

I am sure the majority of the Lodge will be excited to have someone in their 20s expressing interest in the Craft.

Our current WM is 26 and the Immediate Past Master is 27.  I am happy to say the I have learned much from them going through the Line.  Next year the Lodge will be "treated" to this old coot who will turn 60 while in the East!

You will, of course, encounter some guys who will make assumptions about "kids" from your generation.  Just accept it as their rough edges and prove their assumptions wrong.

I wish you the best going forward.


----------



## Yourboyrong (Aug 14, 2019)

Thank you all for the kind words and motivation.

To update y'all, I went last night and joined them for dinner. The experience was TOTALLY the opposite of what I was anxious about. I got a tour of the lodge, met just about all the officers, and was chatted up by everyone. I asked a couple questions, such as what brought them to Freemasonry, and they were amazed that I had prepared questions to ask. My thought of being judged by older folks completely went out the window, as everyone was (or seemed to be) excited to see me and so welcoming. I can tell that this is lodge I want to be a part of.

They encouraged me to come back often and to join them in more than just dinner, such as fundraisers or just going out to the bar with them lol. 

This lodge is in Georgia, so I have to wait 1 year before I can petition because I have to know someone from the lodge for at least a year. I am looking forward to the following year, as I am ready to petition! 

I would also like to know how you all came to Freemasonry? 

Sent from my LG-G710 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## jermy Bell (Aug 14, 2019)

I didn't know you had to know someone from a lodge before you can join. Let alone wait a year.


----------



## Winter (Aug 14, 2019)

jermy Bell said:


> I didn't know you had to know someone from a lodge before you can join. Let alone wait a year.


My Lodge has that requirement, but only for 6 months. 

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## David612 (Aug 14, 2019)

My petition process was about a year.. but I think that was not really a planed thing...more a lost petition kinda issue...


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 15, 2019)

Winter said:


> My Lodge has that requirement, but only for 6 months.


Technically, the same under GLoTX.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 18, 2019)

Under UGLV you need to have known someone you will Propose or Second for 12 months. However, that rule can be dispensed with via a "Dispensation" from the Grand Master - whch allows a Brother (regardless of Rank) to Propose or Second someone they have not known for 12 months. To obtain one, the applicant currently needs to have signed a Code of Conduct, supply a Police Check and GL received a written report on the interview with the applicant held by the Lodge which is signed by not less than 2 people, which cannot be those who will Propose and Second.


----------



## Matt L (Aug 19, 2019)

My jurisdiction requires you to be a resident of the state for a year before you petition.  I had some great mentors in school, in the service and at my job that were Masons.  I thought they were great folks and wanted to learn what "Making a good man better" means. I petitioned and never looked back.  Good luck!


----------



## Schuetz (Aug 27, 2019)

Down here, in Southern Illinois, there's talk of enforcing the rule that a petitioner has to know a candidate for at least 2 years. That would have sunk all my plans of joining 3 years ago. 

Q. E. L. Schuetz, M.M.
Shekinah Lodge No. 241 • IL
Murphysboro Lodge No. 498 • IL


----------



## David612 (Aug 27, 2019)

Schuetz said:


> Down here, in Southern Illinois, there's talk of enforcing the rule that a petitioner has to know a candidate for at least 2 years. That would have sunk all my plans of joining 3 years ago.
> 
> Q. E. L. Schuetz, M.M.
> Shekinah Lodge No. 241 • IL
> Murphysboro Lodge No. 498 • IL


Me too-
I joined using what we call the MAS (membership assistance scheme).


----------



## Yourboyrong (Apr 25, 2021)

So it has been about a year and a half. Man Covid really screwed things up.

I am proud to announce that my initiation is set for this Tuesday, the 27th... however, had it not been for covid, I would have been initiated last year April 14th. 

anyways, this wait has finally come to an end, and my journey will soon begin.


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 26, 2021)

Yourboyrong said:


> So it has been about a year and a half. Man Covid really screwed things up.
> 
> I am proud to announce that my initiation is set for this Tuesday, the 27th... however, had it not been for covid, I would have been initiated last year April 14th.
> 
> anyways, this wait has finally come to an end, and my journey will soon begin.


I’m happy for you, but I assure you that your journey is just beginning.


----------

